# What to buy at VapeCon 2016



## SAVaper (7/8/16)

Hi,

What 2 buy at VapeCon 2016?

I want to buy a new mod and tank. (With all the great deals it may be 2 or 3)
I am looking at the Singelei Fuchai 213. Like dual battery but single is ok. I only use regulated at the moment. Main consideration is durability and reliability.
Second I am looking for the best stealth mod.

Tanks: I really like the toptank and subtank because I can build my own coils and use stock coils in an emergency. They are not that thirsty either. Any suggestions for a tank with similar features and excellent flavour?

Thanks


----------



## RichJB (7/8/16)

I will be on the lookout for a tank and/or RDA along with some accessories. I'm set for mods atm and I make my own juice so the various juice specials aren't really my thing. I will be looking out for:

1) Rip Trippers' Pharaoh dripper, although I doubt any vendors will get it in by then
2) An iJoy Limitless Plus RDTA
3) A 22mm Troll v2 RDA
4) Some NiChrome wire
5) A Geekvape tab
6) Maybe a set of ceramic tweezers
7) Anything in the juice mixing line (stirrer, interesting bottles, scale) that may catch my eye

Really looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (7/8/16)

Oooh, and also:

8) Pre-made Claptons. I don't bother with Clapton wire.
9) Juice flavours. Tempt me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/8/16)

1.) Paddy Vapes - leprechaun
2.) Some Squonk friendly RDA's 
3.) That new Geekvape 100W Sqounk mod
4.) A whole crapload of the discounted juice that'll be on sale.
5.) Some 18650's for the new mods
6.) Vapeconnex VTM 100W (if i still have money left over)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (7/8/16)

DIY stuff, many flavors for me to play with.... Perhaps a new mod but I'm really chuffed with the Pico that I was advised to get so not too itchy about that (Yet)

Yeah, Lots and Lots of DIY stuff, and would love to meet some of the characters from the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/16)

A high end mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

looking fwd to the diy stuff and shares @Soutie view -would love to meet the folks of the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 1.) Paddy Vapes - leprechaun
> 2.) Some Squonk friendly RDA's
> 3.) That new Geekvape 100W Sqounk mod
> 4.) A whole crapload of the discounted juice that'll be on sale.
> ...



is the leprechaun gonna be on sale at vapecon?


----------



## Soutie (7/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> is the leprechaun gonna be on sale at vapecon?



Oh Jesus if it is I might have to change my whole outlook on getting a new mod. I have a lot of Irish blood and seeing that leprechaun in green, man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

Soutie said:


> Oh Jesus if it is I might have to change my whole outlook on getting a new mod. I have a lot of Irish blood and seeing that leprechaun in green, man


@Soutie i dnt think ut wud be as they made to order but crossing my fingers and hoping to find a 4 leafed clover

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

The only thing im probably gonna buy at Vapecon is a hotdog 
jokes asside. 
Ill just be on the lookout for a nice rda.

But main reasson im gonna go to vapecon so i can meet and greet all the folk on the forum and talk vape till im blue in the face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (7/8/16)

1) SMPL Mod
2) Avocado tank
3) Pico for HRH
4) Limitless Plus
5) 18650's

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Soutie (7/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Soutie i dnt think ut wud be as they made to order but crossing my fingers and hoping to find a 4 leafed clover



Yup agreed, I wouldn't imagine them to be there so was mostly commenting on the beauty of them, But the hope is there. 

Going to be moving to Ireland with the fandamily early in the new year and intend on getting one to show off on that side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> is the leprechaun gonna be on sale at vapecon?



No clue, but since I live so far away @Justin Pattrick was an awesome guy and agreed to let me pick mine up there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (8/8/16)

Soutie said:


> Yup agreed, I wouldn't imagine them to be there so was mostly commenting on the beauty of them, But the hope is there.
> 
> Going to be moving to Ireland with the fandamily early in the new year and intend on getting one to show off on that side.


I too would love one some day as I also have Irish blood running through me veins... 
What is weird, is my hubby's whole family stays in Dublin (they're EU citizens), and he really wants to move over there too (got a mighty fine job an' all), but I don't wanna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (8/8/16)

Anywhoo, I would love a new Fooksie in blue for me, and an orange one for Hubster for his BDay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (8/8/16)

I'm gonna buy... nuthin'

Coz I'm stuck in Slaapstad 



n0ugh7_zw said:


> 3.) That new Geekvape 100W Sqounk mod



What have I missed? Tell more!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

